# Fiesta Brand Extra Fancy Curing Salt



## cstallings (Nov 19, 2012)

I found this at academy sports. I'm about 100% positive this is Cure #1, but wanted someone to verify. If I remember correctly cure # 2 has the nitrites in addition to nitrates.

Ingredients:

Salt, Sodium Nitrite (6.25%), Propylene Glycol and Sodium Bicarbonate as Processing Aids and FD&C Red #3.

URL

https://www.fiestaspices.com/index.asp?page=curingsalt Thanks


----------



## linguica (Nov 19, 2012)

cstallings said:


> I found this at academy sports. I'm about 100% positive this is Cure #1, but wanted someone to verify. If I remember correctly cure # 2 has the nitrites in addition to nitrates.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


Yes that's pink salt, prague #1. I wonder what the other two ingredients bring to the party?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2012)

Propylene Glycol is a free-flow agent and Sodium Bicarbonate is a buffer.


~Martin


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 19, 2012)

cstallings said:


> I found this at academy sports. I'm about 100% positive this is Cure #1, but wanted someone to verify. If I remember correctly cure # 2 has the nitrites in addition to nitrates.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


Cure #1 is nitrite

Cure #2 is nitrate

Products such as Morton's Tenderquick are a blend of nitrite and nitrate..


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Cure #1 is nitrite
> Cure #2 is nitrate
> 
> Products such as Morton's Tenderquick are a blend of nitrite and nitrate..



Cure #2 is nitrate and nitrite.

Some cure #2 is 6.25% nitrite and 1% nitrate and some is 5.67% nitrite and 3.63% nitrate.

~Martin


----------



## cstallings (Nov 19, 2012)

Perfect thanks!


----------

